

Hawaiian Airlines testing iPad mini for entertainment system - dhruvkaran
http://9to5mac.com/2013/08/29/hawaiian-airlines-to-replace-entertainment-systems-with-ipad-minis/

======
gonzo
Hawaiian are giving all their pilots one too (full-size, not a mini), for
their manuals.

American figures they are saving $1mil per year in fuel after buying all their
pilots iPads.

